# Cycling 6th aquarium tank.lol



## Magic Waves (Jun 7, 2020)

Well i'm now cycling my 6th 20litre tank hubby brought me next to my 5 gallon koi betta tank, paper as been put on the right side to stop my betta getting stressed.

I've always cycled with fish and i have in there 3 guppies and 1 Albino algae eater only a young one and besides the the top filter system containing bio rings, 4 cages containing cotton media with activated carbon and Zeolite in them and also 4 bio balls. I've also got the air pump feeding extra oxygen in case any rises occur.


----------

